# Kribs...



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Out of the 3 Kribensis that I originally purchased, 2 paired up in the tank. This left the 1 leftover Krib to be chased about and constantly harassed. The pair was constantly swimming together near a rocky cave. 

I finally removed the 1 "outcast" krib, and now the larger male of the pair seems to hate his previous female that he used to be ok with!

Ugh!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Perhaps give the pair another target? Some kribbies will be pretty nasty to eachother. It's often better to let them displace their aggression on another fish than with each other. 

Whatever you do, GL. I had a pair that did this as well. I gave the female a LOT of hiding places and things worked out OK. They also had some dither fish (in the form of livebearers) to chase.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Six said:


> Perhaps give the pair another target? Some kribbies will be pretty nasty to eachother. It's often better to let them displace their aggression on another fish than with each other.
> 
> Whatever you do, GL. I had a pair that did this as well. I gave the female a LOT of hiding places and things worked out OK. They also had some dither fish (in the form of livebearers) to chase.


I'm pretty sure that by removing the 1 krib, I also removed their primary distraction/target.

They used to chase the dwarf chain loaches around, but after removing the targeted outcast kribensis, they have turned on eachother!

I have a few chain loaches, and some tetras that they can chase, I just think they like their own kind a bit too much .


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hands down, the worst part about this, is that they are both losing their vibrant coloring!

Frustrated.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Also, I'm pretty sure both paired are too young to successfully breed, and they have just been "playing" at it.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is really unusual, so I thought I'd post the info just in case there is a coincidence.

I have needed to clean my filter in this tank for awhile...fluval 105. 

I cleaned the filter, and restored increased water flow to the tank, and the kribs are back together again!

I wonder if the water flow issue made them upset or something?


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

gonathan85 said:


> This is really unusual, so I thought I'd post the info just in case there is a coincidence.
> 
> I have needed to clean my filter in this tank for awhile...fluval 105.
> 
> ...


I couldn't speak to this, but I have had a pair of kribensis for about five years now and they do much better when there are some dither fish in there. I usually have about six to nine zebra danios and they can get away fast enough. When they can't...they just sort of disappear into the tank and the water chemistry is not affected so I guess it's all good! I have them in a 29g standard with LOTS of plants, a flower pot cave, some large rocks and low lighting.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

flow has nothing to do with it. unless you're referring to oxygen content, then yeah, that will make them stressed if it's too low.

GL.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Brendan Redler said:


> I couldn't speak to this, but I have had a pair of kribensis for about five years now and they do much better when there are some dither fish in there. I usually have about six to nine zebra danios and they can get away fast enough. When they can't...they just sort of disappear into the tank and the water chemistry is not affected so I guess it's all good! I have them in a 29g standard with LOTS of plants, a flower pot cave, some large rocks and low lighting.


I have a few different species of dither fish such as neon tetras, and a small group of dwarf chain loaches. I wish I had them in a 29g....perhaps some day soon.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Six said:


> flow has nothing to do with it. unless you're referring to oxygen content, then yeah, that will make them stressed if it's too low.
> 
> GL.


Hmm...the airstone was working even though the filter was putting out much less water movement.

I'm stumped.

They are back together, and that's what counts. I'm still awaiting eggs and fry...I assume they are not yet mature enough to be spawning effectively.


----------



## maestrale (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a pair of Kribensis spawning regularly in a community tank. They only become territorial, but not very aggressive, when they spawn.

However, I've heard about aggressiveness in some cases and I suspect that if your pair spawns, one of the 2 may kill the other one, because that's when they become more aggressive. So you may want to think about introducing more dither fish. 

Regarding dither fish, I recommend using fast swimming ones or they may get injured by the Kribs. I had a bad experience with Corydoras.


----------

